# Was ist das für ein Bauwerk (Wiesbaden im Wald)



## DermitdemE (3. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich komme immer wieder im Kesselbachtal oberhalb der Fischzucht in Wiesbaden an folgendem Bauwerk vorbei und frage mich jedesmal was das mal war...

Hier steht das Teil ungefähr:
https://goo.gl/maps/CzsqBUmDqsF2

Leider gibt es dort kein Hinweisschild oder ähnliches. Es ist eine Art Unterführung oder Tor und dahinter liegt eine natürliche (?) Mulde.

Leider habe ich bei Google und Co. noch nix gefunden.

Hat einer von Euch ein Tipp um was es sich hier handeln könnte?

Vom Weg aus gesehen:



 

und von Innen gesehen:


----------



## Derivator22 (3. November 2015)

Eine Fußgängerunterführung wegen der Forstautobahn.
Gebaut vom DIMB im Jahre 1967, damit es weniger Konflikte zw. Wanderern und MTB'lern gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (3. November 2015)

Das ist ein Versteck für die 7 Jungfrauen. Bei Vollmond kommen sie hervor und beglücken in der "Mulde" jeden Biker der unter der Brücke durchläuft


----------



## Schneckenreiter (4. November 2015)

Also mein Google weiss auch nix. Der Sturz ist ja scheinbar aus Beton, also iss sie nicht soo alt. Allerdings hält sie noch und ist damit besser als die Schiersteiner.


----------



## filiale (4. November 2015)

Der Weg nennt sich "Oberer Kesselbachweg". Ist in der OSM eingetragen, aber keine Beschreibung / Details zu finden.


----------



## DermitdemE (5. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ist in der OSM eingetragen, aber keine Beschreibung / Details zu finden.


Genau, in der OSM ist das Teil als Kreis eingezeichnet.
Ich hab mal Hessen-Forst, die Denkmalpflege Wiesbaden und das Landesamt für Denkmalpflege Hessen angemailt. Mal sehen ob die was wissen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. November 2015)

Soweit ich weiß, war das ein alter Steinbruch zum Quarzitabbau.


----------



## CYBO (9. November 2015)

Sorry aber ihr liegt alle ganz falsch!!
Es handelt sich hierbei *eindeutig *um den Eingang eines verlassenen Verstecks der *Rumpelwichte* 
Diese stehen übrigens unter Naturschutz und sind sehr scheu und selten.


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2015)

hätte auf ein stargate getippt


----------

